# Cant understand men, are they programmed for lying?



## Caligirl420 (May 17, 2010)

Hello, I have been with my husband for 11 years now, and have been married for a year. I am always completely honest, open and truthful even if the truth is bad, I refuse to lie. My husband, however, will tell me little white lies about rediculous things, it makes me wonder. If he will lie to me about little stupid things, will he lie about big things like cheating too? I do not understand guys, I am a laid back girl, he tells me I am perfect, but why does he still lie to me? His friends hit on me all the time and they say I am a cool chick, but he doesnt seem to appreciate me, I have been with him since I was 16, and he was too, I am 27 now and I feel like there is someone better out there for me. I want someone who will be totally honest, trustworthy and patient. I have 2 children with him also. I do not want to seperate, I want someone who makes me feel my age and not old, who does not call me names any chance he gets, and makes me have self esteem because he is just tearing me down. It just sucks cuz I love him so much and I have a very high sexual activity need, so I love it. What more in a woman can you want or need? Is it me or him? Should I move on or what? Im just really confused, and Im kinda tough to deal with cuz I am 420 friendly, but I am a patient. So its all good. If anyone can help, it would be great! thanks


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

What does he lie about?

I have trouble believing that you "never" lie. Never is a pretty strong word. Most of us tell little white lies from time to time. Some married people well lie by omission - maybe if they get hit on by a co-worker. Not sure that this is bad.

If he's lying about money, other women, etc - then those probably aren't small lies.


----------

